# OpenGL warning

## Elbryan

>Ciaps<

Secondo voi.. perché ogni tool di grafica/gioco che eseguo mi da questo warning?

```

tux ~ # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

Il warning (libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b) non mi impedisce di fare tutto quello che voglio fare ma mi da la netta impressione che in qualche modo mi limiti le performance.

Poi .. Mesa è giusto per la mia scheda grafica?

Sulla wiki di beryl c'e' scritto di emergere mesa-progs solo se si rilevano degli errori ma..

Me la sono trovata emersa da xorg-server-7.,1 ..

Uhm.. mi sto allarmando per niente o è una cosa strana?

----------

## Elbryan

A causa di sto problema manco lo screensaver funziona.. (uso xscreensaver ma ho anche gnome-screensaver).

Non riesco a bloccare lo schermo (mi resta nero e non esce la finestrella in cui mettere la password).

Accidenti non capisco che diamine succeda  :Sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

Nessuno ha idea?

Sto cercando ovunque ma non trovo nulla ..

Edit:Rettifico: Non limita le performance in realtà mi impedisce di eseguire determinati applicativi.

Ad esempio pure compiz non funge, se lancio bzflag:

```

elbryan@tux ~ $ bzflag

Could not set Video Mode: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL.

Error creating window - Exiting

```

Se emergo xorg con la flag opengl, il gioco "parte" .. esce lo schermo nero e crasha lì dandomi appunto quel warning..

Se in beryl attivo il "mondo 3d" non funge: mi da quel warning e devo ricaricare il window-manager ..

----------

## .:chrome:.

magari dico una porcata, spero di no...

ma io credo che quel warning sia riferito soltanto alla modalità video (risoluzione e BPP). ce l'avevo anche io sul portatile ma ho sempre dato la colpa al fatto che uso una risoluzione strana (1280x768).

per me il problema non è lì, anche perché un warning non è mai critico (altrimenti sarebbe un error)

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> magari dico una porcata, spero di no...
> 
> ma io credo che quel warning sia riferito soltanto alla modalità video (risoluzione e BPP). ce l'avevo anche io sul portatile ma ho sempre dato la colpa al fatto che uso una risoluzione strana (1280x768).
> 
> per me il problema non è lì, anche perché un warning non è mai critico (altrimenti sarebbe un error)

 

beh ma io mi ricordo che questo warning non usciva ..

Io vedevo lo screensaver del labirinto 3 settimane fa .. ora vedo solo lo schermo nero e l'unica cosa che ad occhio è cambiata è quel warning.

Tu dal canto tuo hai ragione ed io son coglione che non mi ricordo cosa ho fatto per fare tutti quei danni..

Uso linux da 1 mese è già tanto se non ho già dovuto formattare  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

e in queste tre settimane cosa hai fatto al sistema?

hai modificato xorg-server, driver video, mesa o roba simile?

hai giocato con eselect opengl?

hai spacciugato con xorg.conf?

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> e in queste tre settimane cosa hai fatto al sistema?
> 
> hai modificato xorg-server, driver video, mesa o roba simile?
> 
> hai giocato con eselect opengl?
> ...

 

escludo lo spacciuggare con xorg dato che li ci so mettere mano..

eselect mai usato qui (solo sul note di mio padre a meno che non abbia sbagliato notebook .. non penso)

xorg-server modificato si, video_cards mai toccata, mesa sicuramente (ed infatti qui ho il dubbio).

Ma dato che se di xorg.conf so 8/10 e di xorg-server so 5/10 di mesa so 0/10 portei aver fatto danni.

Più che altro i danni li ho fatti per via del codec xvid e del fatto che non riesco a riprodurre decentemente un video a morire (a parte 2 porno .. quelli non so perché ma funzionano sempre) ..  

:S

----------

## Elbryan

Facciamo un po' di ordine..

```

tux ~ # equery uses xorg-server

[ Searching for packages matching xorg-server... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx                      : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 + + aiglx                     : Includes extra AIGLX patches that allow compiz to function

 - - debug                     : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - dmx                       : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 + + dri                       : Enable direct rendering: used for accelerated 3D and some 2D, like DMA

 - - input_devices_jamstudio   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_joystick    : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_keyboard    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_magellan    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_microtouch  : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_mouse       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_mutouch     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_palmax      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_penmount    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_spaceorb    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_summa       : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_synaptics   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_tek4957     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_ur98        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_vmmouse     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_void        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_wacom       : <unknown>

 + + ipv6                      : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive                    : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal                   : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + nptl                      : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 - - sdl                       : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - video_cards_apm           : <unknown>

 + + xorg                      : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

 - - xprint                    : Support for xprint, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/xprint/

```

```

tux ~ # eix mesa

* games-emulation/psemu-gpupetemesagl 

     Available versions:  1.76

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.pbernert.com/

     Description:         PSEmu MesaGL GPU

* media-libs/mesa 

     Available versions:  6.4.2-r2 6.5-r3 6.5-r4 6.5.1-r1 6.5.1-r2 [u]6.5.1-r4[/u] [M]6.5.2

     Installed:           6.5.1-r4

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

* x11-apps/mesa-progs 

     Available versions:  6.4.2 ~6.5 [u]6.5.1[/u] [M]6.5.2

     Installed:           6.5.1

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (like glxgears)

```

make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i950"

USE="gtk gnome hal avahi X dbus cairo esd png pdf nsplugin alsa oss mp3 ogg xvid mpeg ffmpeg flac xine cups dvd dvdr cdr jpeg qt3 qt4 xscreensaver"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

LINGUAS="it"

```

portage.use

```

net-fs/samba kerberos xml acl cups ldap pam readline python oav libclamav

x11-base/xorg-server aiglx

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda cdio live X

www-client/mozilla-firefox java

media-video/ffmpeg aac amr mmx truetype vorbis x264 xvid

media-libs/xine-lib aac dvd directfb flac mng opengl vorbis win32codecs xv xvmc vidix

dev-libs/DirectFB gif jpeg mpeg truetype

gnome-base/gnome-applets acpi gstreamer apm

media-video/totem dvd xv

gnome-base/gnome cdr dvdr

app-misc/mc samba slang -unicode

app-office/openoffice-bin java

sys-block/gparted fat ntfs

app-cdr/cdrdao -gnome

media-gfx/gimp mmx sse jpeg tiff wmf gimpprint

media-sound/amarok -opengl

media-libs/sdl-image gif png

media-libs/sdl-mixer mikmod

```

Ora tralasciate tutti i casini qui dentro ... prima mettiamo a posto sta roba e dopo (forse) potrete insultarmi per le flag use  :Razz: 

----------

## Elbryan

piccolo uppino.. chrome pensaci tu va  :Razz: 

----------

## Elbryan

ennesimo up dato che è dall'anno scorso che non uppo  :Razz: 

edit: ho scoperto che ad esempio lo screensaver parte se mi si blocca amsn..

ovvero mi si è semi bloccato rimanendo una finestrella aperta anche dopo averlo chiuso.

Ho fatto blocca schermo e tutto andava a meraviglia .. ho chiuso la sessione e riloggato e non fungeva più ..

Quale potrebbe essere il fattore: finestra aperta = abilitato qualcosa quindi screensaver e di conseguenza il resto funziona?

----------

